# gEDA error



## saperit (Oct 22, 2012)

hi!
was fond of circuitry, and chose gEDA, but there was a question for those who uses gEDA in FreeBSD, everything Ð¸Ð´ÐµÐµÑ‚ is good, but I can not create pcb the file. Here mistake ravine:

```
$ gsch2pcb -v avrd.sch
Processing PCBLIBPATH="/usr/local/share/pcb/pcblib-newlib:/usr/local/share/pcb/newlib"
Adding /usr/local/share/pcb/pcblib-newlib to the newlib search path
Adding /usr/local/share/pcb/newlib to the newlib search path
Running command:
	gnetlist -g pcbpins -o avrd.cmd avrd.sch
--------
Loading schematic [/usr/home/res/shemat/avrd.sch]
Running command:
	gnetlist -g PCB -o avrd.net avrd.sch
--------
Loading schematic [/usr/home/res/shemat/avrd.sch]
Default m4-pcbdir: /usr/local/share/pcb/pcb/m4
--------
gnet-gsch2pcb-tmp.scm override file:
    (define m4-pcbdir "/usr/local/share/pcb/pcb/m4")
    (define gsch2pcb:use-m4 #t)
--------
Running command:
	gnetlist -g gsch2pcb -o avrd.pcb -m gnet-gsch2pcb-tmp.scm avrd.sch
--------
Loading schematic [/usr/home/res/shemat/avrd.sch]
=====================================================
gsch2pcb backend configuration:

   ----------------------------------------
   Variables which may be changed in gafrc:
   ----------------------------------------
   gsch2pcb:pcb-m4-command:    /usr/bin/m4
   gsch2pcb:pcb-m4-dir:        /usr/local/share/pcb/m4
   gsch2pcb:pcb-m4-confdir:    /usr/local/etc/pcb
   gsch2pcb:pcb-m4-path:       /usr/local/share/pcb/m4  /usr/local/etc/pcb  $HOME/.pcb  .
   gsch2pcb:m4-command-line:   /usr/bin/m4 -d  -I/usr/local/share/pcb/m4 -I/usr/local/etc/pcb -I$HOME/.pcb -I. /usr/local/share/pcb/m4/common.m4 - >> avrd.pcb

   ---------------------------------------------------
   Variables which may be changed in the project file:
   ---------------------------------------------------
   gsch2pcb:use-m4:            yes

=====================================================
Using the m4 processor for pcb footprints
[B]m4: /usr/local/share/pcb/m4/common.m4 at line 81: include(amp.inc): No such file or directory[/B]
--------
No elements found, so nothing to do.
$ ls
av.drc		avrd.net	avrd.sch~
avrd.cmd	avrd.sch
```

in what there can be a problem?


----------



## tingo (Oct 27, 2012)

It seems like the amp.inc file is missing. Did you get an error when you installed the port?


----------



## saperit (Oct 28, 2012)

I established myself geda & pcb through pkg, the amp.inc file is in folder /usr/local/share/pcb/m4, and here what not so I can not understand


```
This is PCB, an interactive
printed circuit board editor
version 20110918

Compiled on Aug 14 2012 at 07:11:22
```


```
gEDA/gschem version 1.6.2.20110115
```


----------



## tingo (Oct 30, 2012)

Hmm, did you install m4 via packages, or via ports?


----------



## saperit (Oct 31, 2012)

I use pkg


> *pkg info -f m4*
> m4-1.4.16_1,1
> Name           : m4
> Version        : 1.4.16_1,1
> ...


----------



## saperit (Nov 5, 2012)

collected pcb from ports and the same mistake


----------



## tingo (Nov 6, 2012)

Hmm, then I don't have any more suggestions.
Sorry. :-(


----------



## serious (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry for reviving this old thread, but if you are still interested in gsch2pcb you can find a fix here: PR 195155.


----------

